# Canon 600mm f/4.0 DO BR rumors?



## dolina (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone know when 600mm DO BR will come out? Would be nice to have a midget of a 600mm that's less than 3kg.


----------



## nhz (Mar 14, 2016)

Could take years if ever and less than 3kg seems quite optimistic to me, looking at 4/400 DO II (2.1 kg) and 4/600 II (3.9 kg). 

Rumors about Canon tele lenses tend to be very unreliable and even if correct it sometimes takes years before they finally see the light of day. 

Personally I'd rather see an excellent and affordable 4/300 DO that competes with the Nikon 4/300PF.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 14, 2016)

For those of us, who lug around with the 600 f4L IS II, a 600 f4 DO would be Very high on most wish lists. If quality equals the 400 DO II, it would be a game changer for birds and wildlife photographers.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, this is a most enjoyable pipe dream. (Still using the little 400 f/5.6L)


----------



## j-nord (Mar 18, 2016)

nhz said:


> Personally I'd rather see an excellent and affordable 4/300 DO that competes with the Nikon 4/300PF.



600 DO seems too obvious but also more expensive than the 600f4ii? A 300/4 DO, now that would be an interesting lens. My biggest concern is that the DO design doesn't take TCs as well which is a real benefit to the current 300f4. A lot of people seem to want the 400f5.6 refreshed and include IS, this seems pointless with the 100-400ii as good as it is. Id rather see a 300f4 with an across the board improvement. Updated IS, AF and sharper at f4.


----------



## nhz (Mar 19, 2016)

j-nord said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd rather see an excellent and affordable 4/300 DO that competes with the Nikon 4/300PF.
> ...


Yes, 4/600 DO will probably be similar or even higher price than 4/600 II; there's also the rumored 5.6/600 DO but even that will cost about the same as a small car probably ;-)

Just looking at the 4/400 DO or the Nikon 4/300PF, TC's are not a problem for recent DO lenses except if you are extremely critical. Both do very well with a 1.4x TC, with 2.0x in addition to some optical quality loss the AF becomes a problem for moving subjects and in that case you should probably start with a brighter lens like the 2.8/300 II. 

A much improved 4/300 DO could be my dream lens  I'm currently using the 4/300IS but consider switching to 100-400II instead despite the much higher weight, because of the better AF, IS, better reach and better closeup capability. Agree that the 100-400 doesn't leave any room for a 5.6/400 IS (except maybe lower weight, but I think the market would be too small also given the significant used market for the 5.6/400).


----------

